# Edelstein-Überblick



## Raghos (12. April 2013)

Tacho.

Ich habe nun schon länger das Forum durchforstet und bin leider nicht fündig geworden... Was ich finden wollte? Eine Übersicht, welche Edelsteine in welchem Content erhätlich waren. 
Ich bin nämlich Mitglied einer Level-Stop-Gilde und wir sind vor kurzem nach BC gewechselt. Nun kann man ja die ersten Items mit Steinchen spicken. Leider sind wir uns nicht ganz sicher welche noch BC-Steine sind und welche schon WotLK-Steine 
Gibt es jemanden, der sich da genauer auskennt? Oder eine/n, die/der einen Link weiß, wo man eine solche Übersicht oder Liste (geordnet nach Content) bekommen kann? Wäre klasse!

Soweit 

MfG


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Ja, die Buffed Datenbank kennt sich damit wunderbar aus.

-> Beruf: Juwelenschleifen

Alles, was es bis zu einem Skill 375 gibt, ist noch TBC.

Wenn Ihr aber eh eine Lvl-Stoppgilde seid, dann geht doch einfach nicht nach Nordend, 
so bekommt Ihr auch keine WoTLK Steine (außer, Ihr wollt über das AH kaufen).
Allerdings hatte man zu TBC Zeiten noch nicht so viel Gold, um massenhaft im AH einzukaufen.


----------



## Raghos (12. April 2013)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle und vor allem hilfreiche Antwort  

Wir gehen ja nicht nach Nordend, aber wie du bereits sagtest: Das AH ist doch mnachmal recht verlockend 

MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (12. April 2013)

Ihr braucht bei den Edelsteinen lediglich im Spiel nach dem Itemlevel schauen. Alles was bis 70 geht gehört zu BC, bis 80 zu WotLK usw.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Das ist sogar viel besser.  
Denn durch einige Vereinfachungen gibt es bereits vor dem Juwelenschleifer Skill 375 bereits Edelsteine aus WotLK, die z.B. bereits ab Skill 370 benutzt werden können.

Am besten ist es, wie schon gesagt, auf das Edelstein-Gegenstandsstufe zu gucken oder nur Erze bis maximal TBC abzubauen.
Da sind garantiert keine Steine aus folgenden AddOns enthalten.
Auf gar keinen Fall auf die Gegenstandsstufe des Herzustellenden Items gucken - da diese teilweise weit über 100 sind.


----------



## Raghos (13. April 2013)

Tacho ...

Jo, hab da auch einges bemerkt, was nicht sein kann ... anhand der ID-Nummern, die scheinbar teilweise nachträglich hinzugefügt wurden, da sie teilweise numerische Unterschiede von über 10000 hatten ... da dachte ich mir schon, dass da was nicht stimmen kann ^^ ... Allerdings hatte ich auch schon gelesen - an anderer Stelle - dass auch nicht alle 70er Edelsteine nur BC sind sondern teilweise auch schon WotLK ... hm ... aber ich werde ersatmal alle Edelsteine mit ID über 30000 rausnehmen, ich denke das passt, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die erste Nummer für dei Version von WoW stehen soll, wovon ich jetzt erstmal ausgehe 

Aber dennoch großen Dank

MfG

R.


----------

